# Bump on Eye



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Beau had one that looked like that and it was ok. He did have to have minor surgery to remove it but you would never be able to tell now. I think he had one stitch. The test came back normal on it.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Usually minor surgery just keep him to the vet as planed.


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

I don't think I'd worry terribly, but it's great that we have GRF to post pics like this and get some feedback too! I don't know anything about it or have any experience with anything like that, but thought I'd post and help bump the thread up for members that might know more about it. Keep us posted too though.


Tiffany


----------



## Champ (Jun 10, 2006)

Thanks for responding. You guys are probably right about the vet just doing minor surgery, that's what I was thinking. But it sure looks uncomfortable having a ball rubbing on his eye! eek!


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

Indy had one of those earlier this year & had it removed by the vet. The test results came back benign thankgoodness. Now you could never tell form her eyelid that she ever had surgery. I found it remarkable that the pigmentation in the eyelid came back soo quick after surgery.


----------



## barrett (Feb 1, 2008)

i understand they are very common & just irritating to the dog
our choc lab had several, the last one just fell off on its own, while others were assisted by the very experienced breeder (and good friend) using dental floss. yep, just tied it off and it will fall out, exactly like a skin tag! Over the years she had taken many to the vet and this is what was suggested to her. it apparantly doesn't hurt either.
may save some vet bills if they become a reoccuring thing!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Our golden at The Bridge, Max had a couple of those , the vet removed them, no big deal.


----------

